# ما القصور الموجود فى شبكة الـ WiFi



## Ahmed Adel (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

قرأت أن شبكة الـ WiFi ليس لها أداء جيد فى بعض التطبيقات مثل نقل الفيديو .. ترى ما السبب .. أعتقد أنه ليس فى Bit Rate لأن الـ 3G يصل الى 2Mbps ويستطيع نقل الفيديو فى حين أن الواى فاى يصل فيه Bit rate الى 54 Mbps ..

أرجو الإفادة وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## Ahmed Adel (17 يناير 2010)

حبيت أرد مرة أخرى حتى يحظى الموضوع بمشاهدة أكبر .. لعلى أحصل على إجاية من أحد الإخوة ..


----------



## itamimi (17 يناير 2010)

لفت انتباهي السؤال وأريد أن أحصل أنا الآخر على إجابة


----------



## stihah (18 يناير 2010)

اعتقد ان اهم عيبين فى الواى فاى هما
لا تغطى مساحه كبيرة وبتتاثر بتضاريس المنطقه من مبانى وحوائل خراسانية وزجاجيه وغيره
انها غير امنه يعنى سهلة الاختراق نوعا ما 
والله اعلم


----------



## Ahmed Adel (19 يناير 2010)

> *لا تغطى مساحه كبيرة وبتتاثر بتضاريس المنطقه من مبانى وحوائل خراسانية وزجاجيه وغيره
> انها غير امنه يعنى سهلة الاختراق نوعا ما
> والله اعلم*



شكرا عزيزى على مداخلتك لكن ما علاقة مدى الواى فاى بقدرته على نقل الفيديو .. كما أن تأثره بالتضاريس والحوائل غيره فهذا حاله كحال ال 3g .. كيف يستطيع الأخير نقل الفيديو .. أرجو الإفادة ..


----------



## stihah (19 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز انا اتكلم عن بعض التطبيقات الاخرى وليس نقل الفيديو كما انى ذكرت اهم عيوب الواى فاى عموما ولم اقصرها على تطبيقات الفيديو
ويا ريت لو ترفق اين قرات هذه المعلومه لانى اول مره اسمعها وكمان بحثت عنها فى عيوب الواى فاى فلم اجدها
ولكن ربما يكون ده بسبب هذا المقطع
Intervention of a closed or encrypted access point with other open access points on the same or a nearby channel can prevent access to the open access points by others in the area. It poses a high problem in high-density areas such as large apartment blocks where many residents are operating WiFi access points
وينتج عنه مشكله فى الباند ويدز 
وخلى بالك ان كل الناس اللى شغاله على الواى فاى بتستخدم نفس التردد لانها غير مرخصه
والله اعلم


----------



## Ahmed Adel (19 يناير 2010)

قرأت هذه المعلومة فى أحد powerpoing slides لأحد أساتذتى فى الجامعة .. وأتفق معك تماما فى عيوب الواى فاى من حيث قصر مداه لكن أنا أسأل عن تطبيق نقل الفيديو تحديدا .. مقارنة طبعا بالـ 3G ..

وأشكرك مرة أخرى على اهتمامك بسؤالى ..


----------



## Ahmed Adel (20 يناير 2010)

يا مهندسين ؟؟


----------



## Ahmed Adel (23 يناير 2010)

هل السؤال صعب ؟


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (25 يناير 2010)

تقنية الواي فاي ممتازة جدا ومناسبة جدا لمنطقتنا وممكن تحديثها بسهولة لتتوائم مع التطيقات الحديثة , مشكلة الواي فاي أنه بتدأ كمنتج أمريكي و قام الصينين بتطويره وتحديثه وسحبوا البساط منهم , لذالك فكر الأمريكان با الواي ماكس . تحياتي


----------



## shatobr (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكلة WiFi ليست في النطاق وهي تنقل الفيدو بدون اي مشكلة خلال مجال بصل الى 100 فيت حتي ان معظم روترات الواي الفاي الحديثة التي تستخدم في البيوت مجهزة لنقل الفيدو من اي هارد ديسك الي اي كمبيوتر اخر كذلك يوجد العديد من كامرات المراقبة التي تعمل على الواي فاي ... ولكن المشكلة الرئيسية في الواي فاي نفسه لانه يستخدم نطاق مفتوح وهو 2.4G أو 5G ولان هذين النطاقين مفتوحين ولا حاجة لترخيص للبث عليهما فهم مزدحمين بالاجهزة التي تستخدمها وللتوضيح مثلا في البيوت تجد الروتر يستخدم الواي فاي وجهاز الميكرويف في المطبخ يستخدم نفس التردد وجهاز التليفون الكوردلس يستخدم نفس تردد الواي فاي .


----------



## abd_alkaraim (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخي العزيز تقنية WiFi مثلها مثل اي تقنية اخرى معتمدة على wireless ....ناخذ مثلا WMAX مافيها العيوب الي ذكرتها انت في كلامك لكن الفرق بينها وبين wifi هو مجال التغطية فمثلا هوائي شبكة wmax يستطيع تغطية مساحة دائرية قطرها حوالي 50km ولذالك يستخدم في شبكات MAN امافي تقنية WiFi فان هوائي التغطية يكفي لتغطية مساحة دائرة قطرها حوالي 30m لذالك هو يستخدم في شبكات LAN اما بالنسبة للسرعات فان مدى السرعات متقارب كثيرا


----------



## shatobr (2 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء أود توضيح بعض المسائل عن تقنية الواي فاي:
1- الواي فاي تقنية داخلية لا يتعدي بعدها عن 100 فيت وتعتمد النطاق المفتوح 2.4Ghz or 5.0Ghz
2-هذا النطاق مزدحم جدا بالاجهزة - ميكرويف المطبخ يعتمد 2.4 وبطاقة عالية تؤثر علي الاجهزة المحيطة وتيلفون الكوردلس ايضا يستخدم نفس النطاقين علاوة على ان 5.0 ايضا يستخدم عسكريا
3- لا يوجد اي مشكلة لارسال الفيدو عبر الواي فاي فقط المؤثرات الخارجية والمسافة وفي الحقيقة تنتشر هذه الايام في امريكا الشمالية روترات صغيرة تطبق تقنية Video over WiFi 
4- لايوجد QOS علي الواس فاي وهذه مشكلة اخرى
5- WiMax هي التطور الطبيعي للواي فاي فهي تحل مشكلة المسافة تصل نظريا الي 40 كيلو متر
6- حتى الان الواي ماكس تستعمل بونت تو بوينت - ولكن الشركات تتسابق لطرح بوينت تو مالتي بوينت مما يعنى ثورة حقيقية في مجال الاتصال - فهي وتقنية LTE مستقبل الاتصالات وهو مايسمي في الغرب Access to the network technology فلا تحتاج الي موبايل مثلا في هذه التقنية فقط تحتاج الى سمارت فون 
طبعا شركات الاتصالات لا ترغب في تطبيق هذه التقنيات لانها استثمرت مليارات الدولارات في الشبكات القديمة ولكن في الغرب يتوقعون توفر هذه التقنيات للمستهلكين 2015 - بعض شركات المبايل في كندا مثلا طورنت شبكاتها لتعطي وايرلس اكسس يصل الى 20 ميغا - 
مع التحية


----------



## الأعصر (6 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## لولو عضلات (19 فبراير 2010)

اعتقد فى ال
mobility 
ال واىماكس حل مشكلة ال
mobility 
فى السرعات العالية لمستقبل من غير الخدمة المقدمة من المرسل ماتتاثر وده مش موجود ف الواى فاى


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

